# Need suggestions on network setup....

## dspahn

I have the following equipment:

Linksys E3000 wireless switch 

Meraki MR12 AP

Linksys wrt54g

I have a network where I want to keep the LAN wired because I do a lot of video streaming from a NAS- I am using a netgear GS724T for the LAN segment. Problem is my internet connection comes in two floors down and I cannot run a cable. I am using ddwrt on the wrt54g to bridge the LAN to the E3000 down at the connection, but it is slow- 11mbps. The computers can connect at n speeds to the e3000 though. I want to speed up the link- can I set a static route to use the internet over the wireless on the client Gentoo computers and route LAN traffic through the Ethernet interfaces or should I try and solve this using the AP's? Can the Meraki work as a wireless client and bridge over the Ethernet?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dspahn,

You can set a static route, or even your default route over the wireless.

The Linksys wrt54g is never going to be any faster than 54Mbit.

Have you tried playing with antenna angles to improve the data rate?

Have you done a signal and channel survey with your mobile phone?

There are several apps for that. I use Wifi Analyzer.  It will show signal strength and whats on which channel.

Ideally you want a channel to yourself.

----------

